# In what way does using too narrow of a saddle effect the rider?



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Long story short...riding on a 143 Romin EVO. "Ass-o-meter" says I should be a 155. I can get a Romin Pro on clearance for $115.

I do have crotch pain on the longer rides (think "taint" area)...zero sitbone pain though.

Would going to a 155 fix this?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If the saddle is too narrow your sit bones will be too close to the edge of the saddle.

I'm a 143 on the Spec ass-o-meter but that's too wide. A 130mm saddle actually fits me for road use. As you bend forwards the space between the sit bones narrows. I can use a 143 on the MTB where I am a little more upright. 

The 130mm toupe is great for road riding and I can do a double century on it with no problem. But it's not comfortable at all when sitting upright (no hands).


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

ericm979 said:


> *If the saddle is too narrow your sit bones will be too close to the edge of the saddle.*
> 
> I'm a 143 on the Spec ass-o-meter but that's too wide. A 130mm saddle actually fits me for road use. As you bend forwards the space between the sit bones narrows. I can use a 143 on the MTB where I am a little more upright.
> 
> The 130mm toupe is great for road riding and I can do a double century on it with no problem. But it's not comfortable at all when sitting upright (no hands).


Which will cause your pelvis to drop/move unnecessarily as you extend your leg resulting in low back/spine instability. Depending on the rider/situation it may result in nothing or it may help create low back complications.


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

I rode the first year or so on a saddle that was too narrow. I was constantly getting saddle sores on longer rides. I've switched to a wider saddle and no more sores.


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

xrayjay said:


> I rode the first year or so on a saddle that was too narrow. I was constantly getting saddle sores on longer rides. I've switched to a wider saddle and no more sores.


This. The LBS' ass-o-meter pegged my wife at a 143 seat width. She already had a 143, and it hurt her. I suggested she try a 155. She did. No more pain. I went in for a new saddle for the Raleigh. The ass-o-meter again suggested a 143 saddle width for me.

I went instead with the 155 Romin for my new build, an '84 Raleigh. Rode the bike 60 miles today. All good.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Typetwelve said:


> I do have crotch pain on the longer rides (think "taint" area)...zero sitbone pain though.


Your sitbones probably aren't firmly planted on the saddle, so instead your taint is supporting more weight than it should, hence the pain there. As others have said, I'd try the wider version.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Typetwelve said:


> Would going to a 155 fix this?


My guess would be No.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

You need to pay attention to the position you take on the measuring device and compare it to how you actually sit on a bike. I'm not sure, but my guess is that the measuring devices might be designed for a pretty aggressive, forward riding position. Like someone said above, as you rotate forward, your sit bones narrow. If your bike is set up with handlebars higher - say even or within a cm or two of the saddle - the contact between your sit bones and the saddle will be wider than if your handlebars are in more of a full-on, low racing position.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

The most important lesson to come out of this is... Ass-o-meters don't do a damn bit of good.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> The most important lesson to come out of this is... Ass-o-meters don't do a damn bit of good.


If a person spends some time -


Thinking about and analysing exactly what part of the anatomy they sit on when riding easy, medium and hard.
Talking to a Physiotherapist about what exactly contacts the saddle when riding easy, medium and hard.
Looking at a model of a skeleton/pelvis to see what touches the saddle when riding easy, medium and hard,
- they will realize that they spend very little time sitting upright on ischial tuberosities unless they're on a sedate, recreational ride. I think the part we sit on as we rotate the pelvis forward is the "Ramus" (medical experts please correct me!) and that gets narrower as we bend lower on the bike.

So what this has got to do with an Ass-o-Meter sit-bone measurement is beyond me. I just find a comfy saddle by trial & error and stick with it. For me it's the old Concor.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> If a person spends some time -
> 
> 
> Thinking about and analysing exactly what part of the anatomy they sit on when riding easy, medium and hard.
> ...


As usual, you are correct. When customers ask me about measuring their asses, I explain why it's a silly idea. I'm not sure they believe me.

For me, it's Brooks B17 Narrow or Brooks Professional. Of the padded saddles, Fizik Aliante Gamma works best so far.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> As usual, you are correct. When customers ask me about measuring their asses, I explain why it's a silly idea. I'm not sure they believe me.
> For me, it's Brooks B17 Narrow or Brooks Professional. Of the padded saddles, Fizik Aliante Gamma works best so far.


Two years ago, while working with my physiotherapist to rid me of a lifetime of cycling back-ache, she had me flattening my back (by rolling the pelvis fwd). This took me from a 100mm stem to a 130 in a few short weeks. It also gave me saddle pain too which is unusual for someone who has ridden as long as I have (52 yrs). We quickly decided that it was because I was now sitting on a different part of my lower anatomy - more 'taint than ischial tuberosities (sit bones). I just gutted it out and within weeks I was pain-free again. Since then I've been acutely aware what I sit on and it isn't the sit-bones of the recreational cyclist.

I can only imagine the traumatized sit-bones (ahhh!) of this poor wretch -


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> Two years ago, while working with my physiotherapist to rid me of a lifetime of cycling back-ache, she had me flattening my back (by rolling the pelvis fwd). This took me from a 100mm stem to a 130 in a few short weeks. It also gave me saddle pain too which is unusual for someone who has ridden as long as I have (52 yrs). We quickly decided that it was because I was now sitting on a different part of my lower anatomy - more 'taint than ischial tuberosities (sit bones). I just gutted it out and within weeks I was pain-free again. Since then I've been acutely aware what I sit on and it isn't the sit-bones of the recreational cyclist.
> 
> I can only imagine the traumatized sit-bones (ahhh!) of this poor wretch -


I would gladly let her use my face as an ass-o-meter...


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

When using an "ass-o-meter" (or Trek's "Butt-a-sketch") it is important to sit at as close an angle to your normal riding position as possible. This gives the average width for your riding position. 

Some years ago I was given a 127mm saddle by our Trek rep. It was okay the first year but the next spring when I switched back to my Klein after a winter on my rain bike I experienced severe sciatic nerve problems the first three nights. On the fourth day I switched back to my original saddle and the pain went away almost immediately. 

Since then I have used the "butt-a-sketch" which tells me I should be using a 138mm saddle. My saddles are all in the 140-144mm range and seem perfect. Funny thing - the old Selle Italia Turbo which I used for two decades is also 140mm...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Typetwelve said:


> I would gladly let her use my face as an ass-o-meter...


Your selfless sacrifice should be repped by everyone in this thread.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Bought the 155 Romin.

Nope.

One 10 mile session was enough to prove to me that I do not need a 155. Felt really wide on the sit bones and for some reason, really made my lower back hurt right above the hips. Still can't figure that one out. Did 100 miles this weekend on the 143 Romin EVO and was, for the most part, fine. I'll stick with that.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Typetwelve said:


> I would gladly let her use my face as an ass-o-meter...





Mike T. said:


> Your selfless sacrifice should be repped by everyone in this thread.


Damn, why am I always late to those kinds of parties? Well, truth be told, they usually don't even invite me... :blush2:


----------



## deapee (May 7, 2014)

If your saddle is too narrow, you will have pain in the delicate areas in between your sit bones. Sometimes you will be able to feel the saddle spreading your sit bones outward as you sit.

When your saddle fits properly and is adjusted properly, you literally won't know it's there.

If your saddle is way too narrow, it will literally feel like you're sitting on a big metal pipe.

Also, the part of your butt that will be VERY sore will be inside of your sit bones...so when you sit on your seat, you will feel pain, but then if you go and sit on a wide bench that is flat, you may feel some pain, but you can just tell that a different area of your butt is hitting the bench. That part of your butt that is hitting the bench when you sit, should be the part that is supporting you while on your bike.

--

I'd say give your butt a few days to recover and try either a 143 Toupe or a 155 Romin. For me, personally, the Toupe is an awesome saddle, but the Romin seems to fit me so much better. I can sit up, medium, down, and slide a few millimeters back and/or forward depending on how I'm feeling and the saddle just fits perfectly no matter what I do.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

The ass-o-meter is a tool. It is neither good nor bad. Used properly it can be a very useful tool. Used improperly it isn't. If you have a shop with fitters who know what they're doing, it's simply another tool in their hands. If you're talking to an 18 year old part time guy who got hired a month ago, it's probably not going to do you any good. Just like most tools.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

bradkay said:


> When using an "ass-o-meter" (or Trek's "Butt-a-sketch") it is important to sit at as close an angle to your normal riding position as possible. This gives the average width for your riding position.
> 
> Some years ago I was given a 127mm saddle by our Trek rep. It was okay the first year but the next spring when I switched back to my Klein after a winter on my rain bike I experienced severe sciatic nerve problems the first three nights. On the fourth day I switched back to my original saddle and the pain went away almost immediately.
> 
> Since then I have used the "butt-a-sketch" which tells me I should be using a 138mm saddle. My saddles are all in the 140-144mm range and seem perfect. Funny thing - the old Selle Italia Turbo which I used for two decades is also 140mm...


Selle Italia Turbo! The one Hinault and LeMond rode to victory in the hardest race in the world! These saddles are still being made. What does that tell you? I sprung for a replacement Turbo several years ago from Nashbar. $22. for another three years of bliss. I haven't put it on yet, because the previous Turbo is still fine. I may put it on the commuter when it's San Marco Regal gives up. Its a little flatter than the Turbo and hits the sit bones pretty hard.

Any saddle wider than 140 mm is difficult to move forward and aft on. I do this all the time, forward when sprinting and climbing, backward to weight the rear wheel when descending. Also, changing width of saddle contact points depending on whether you're on the tops, or hoods, or drops, requires a fore aft adjustment for proper fit.


----------



## deapee (May 7, 2014)

Fredrico said:


> Any saddle wider than 140 mm is difficult to move forward and aft on. I do this all the time, forward when sprinting and climbing, backward to weight the rear wheel when descending. Also, changing width of saddle contact points depending on whether you're on the tops, or hoods, or drops, requires a fore aft adjustment for proper fit.


Says who? The rider with 95mm wide sit bones or the rider with 137mm wide sit bones?

People's geometry is VERY different to make such a broad statement.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I've been using a Tekno Flow SLR for awhile.. and any ride in the 40mile plus range my sit bones kinda hurt.. I think it's only 131 or so. Tried my wife's Spesh Oura Pro which is 143mm and hell it felt pretty good on the same 40mile plus ride. I might have to switch.


----------

